# Rolling Stones Tongue Edit



## frostees (Oct 26, 2012)

I've recently had a demand for a tank/tee that has the Rolling Stones tongue on it. I've found no information on licensing for the tongue. I'm posting to see if anyone had any information on it. The design would be similar to the original with a custom design on the tongue portion of the design. If I were to print, it would be small scale, less than 300 shirts, for an organization that I am affiliated with.

Thanks


----------



## moe_szys1ak (Jun 16, 2008)

As far as I know, the Rolling Stones own the license to that logo. Mick Jagger commissioned it directly from designer John Pasche in the early '70s. If you want to use it in something, you would probably have to contact the Rolling Stones management or merchandising team.

I would not just print them without the license, as rock band merchandise bootlegging is one of those things that can really get you in trouble. Just ask all the gigposter guys who try to print posters with just the band name, not even their logos.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the number of shirts that you print with a trademark does not matter... even if you did just one for yourself... it is just plain illegal without permission...I suspect that the license cost will be in the six figures... even assuming you could even get the permission... contact the Rolling Stones to be sure.


----------

